# Alright lets see'em!



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Alright people I want to you to show me your setups for aboreal boas and pythons. Especially the larger snakes that get to the 12 foot plus range. I am ESPECIALLY interested in the Boaphile type cages.

PS I am unable to build my own snake cage so I am hoping that some one can recommend a good aboreal type cage for a 12 foot snake. Thanks!

PPS The snake is only three years old so there is plenty of time.

NOW POST THOSE PICS!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

"PS I am unable to build my own snake cage so I am hoping that some one can recommend a good aboreal type cage for a 12 foot snake. Thanks!"

i think you will be foreced to build or have somebody build you a cage since the largest arborial tank i can think of is the chamelion mesh tank thatis about 2.5x2.5 x6 ft but thats not even large enough since you would need a closet for a 12ft arborial snake


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Man u can get ton's of huge tanks any dimensions online, glasscages,com or glasstanks.com i forget has tons of huge tanks.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

if you order online they pretty much make them custom so it would be probably easier to find a carpenter friend to make you a wooden tank


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Maybe checkout these other cage makers ... Monster Cages  (Monster Cages , 515 E. 12th Street , Winona, MN 55987 ) or Animal Plastics  (Animal Plastics 6220 NW BEAVER DRIVE #1 · JOHNSTON, IA 50131 ).


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a photo album of somebody's arboreal Boa Constrictor set-up.

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v309/lad...20Cage/?start=0

here's a pic:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> Here is a photo album of somebody's arboreal Boa Constrictor set-up.
> 
> http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v309/lad...20Cage/?start=0
> 
> here's a pic:


Wow. That is a pretty interesting set-up. I also like how they did it in front of the window like that. Very interesting/creative. Though I wouldn't do it where I live since the winters get quite cold and it would severely mess with heating requirements.


----------

